# Tree Climbers Needed in Northern NJ



## Illuminator (Nov 27, 2007)

Established outdoor lighting company seeks experienced climbers to install fixtures in trees. We offer excellent pay and benefits, a good safe working environment, and full time, year round work. Training provided.


----------



## Thillmaine (Dec 5, 2007)

*Is that all you do>*

Let me get this straight, your company exclusively installs tree lights year round?> Or you do tree work adn when theholidays come you install the lights>?


----------



## Illuminator (Dec 6, 2007)

*Landscape Lighting*

For over 40 years our company has been designing and installing aesthetic lighting systems for upscale residences and commercial properties such as country clubs. Our crews work year round performing this work. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Dec 10, 2007)

*tree climber looking for work fill in couple months*

Here is what i will climb for 25 an hour,because i have much experience and that is fair price.Also i own bucket truck 65 foot which i would sub out if you needed it thank you terence 973-887-3421


----------



## basnighttrees (Dec 28, 2007)

can you use some part time help until mid march or april?


----------



## Muiller (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds good
I have been electrician for the last 5 years and am just starting into tree work and am taking the tree climbing tests next month an this sounds like a great way to get into the climbing side of things.
Its just a pitty im in Ireland


----------

